# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Καμένο κανάλι ενισχυτή(?)!

## an0nymouS

Καλησπέρα σας παίδες..

Απο το πουθενά μου προέκυψε πρόβλημα με τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή.. ενώ μέχρι χθες το βράδυ που το έκλεισα δούλευαν όλα οκ, σήμερα που το ανοίγω διαπίστωσα ότι το ένα ηχείο δεν δουλεύει.. Να πω πως τα ηχεία ειναι πάνω σε έναν ενισχυτή δικό τους και ο ενισχυτής κουμπώνει με το jack στην κάρτα ήχου.

Κοίταξα λοιπόν μήπως φταίνε τα καλώδια αλλα είναι οκ.. έλεγξα και μήπως φταίει το ηχείο αλλα κι αυτό οκ (αφού παίζει αν το κουμπώσω στο άλλο κανάλι). Ανοιξα λοιπόν τον ενισχυτή και με μια απλή ματιά που έριξαν όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά.. πυκνωτές δε φαίνονται να ναι φουσκωμένοι κτλ.. γενικός δεν φαίνεται να χει τίποτα καμένο.

Να πω πως στον ενισχυτή έχει και 3D mode για τον ήχο που όταν το βάζω εκεί δουλεύουν κανονικά όλα.. στο normal mode δεν δουλεύει το ένα ηχείο. 

Καμιά ιδέα; Τι μπορεί να φταίει σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σου Δημήτρη. Αν αντιστρέψεις τα βίσματα της εισόδου (κόκκινο-άσπρο) το πρόβλημα παραμένει? Όταν περιστρέφεις το volume αλλάζει τίποτα?
Ο διακόπτης επιλογής mode είναι περιστροφικός?

----------


## an0nymouS

> Γεια σου Δημήτρη. Αν αντιστρέψεις τα βίσματα της εισόδου (κόκκινο-άσπρο) το πρόβλημα παραμένει? Όταν περιστρέφεις το volume αλλάζει τίποτα?
> Ο διακόπτης επιλογής mode είναι περιστροφικός?


Γεια σου φίλε.. χμ, τώρα το δοκίμασα αυτό που είπες, έβαλα (για τα βύσματα εισόδου μιλάμε) το κόκκινο βύσμα στο άσπρο και το αντίθετο και δούλευε το δεξί ηχείο (αυτό που δεν έπαιζε).. και δεν δούλευε το άλλο. 

Η επιλογή mode 3D είναι στο χειριστήριο του (έχει όπως έχουν οι τηλεοράσεις) ..πατάς απο κει και ενεργοποιείται.. 

Να εδώ είναι η φωτογραφία απ όλες τις πλευρές.. μπροστά το μεγάλο περιστροφικό είναι για την ένταση και κάτω το κουμπί που το ανοιγω-κλείνει. . κάτι άλλο δεν έχει.

----------


## Thansavv

Ο ενισχυτής δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Ή φταίει το καλώδιο RCA σύνδεσης υπολογιστή - ενισχυτή, ή κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του υπολογιστή. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση η κάρτα ήχου.

----------


## an0nymouS

> Ο ενισχυτής δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Ή φταίει το καλώδιο RCA σύνδεσης υπολογιστή - ενισχυτή, ή κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του υπολογιστή. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση η κάρτα ήχου.


Είσαι άρχοντας φίλε!! Έφταιγε τελικά το καλώδιο.. μάλλον δεν έκανε καλή επαφή, το βγαλα το καθάρισα μήπως έχει σκόνη, φύσηξα και την υποδοχή στην κάρτα γραφικών και άρχισε να παίζει κανονικά.

----------

